# Ready to give up on the BFD 1124



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

First BFD unit had to be sent back because it kept shutting off. Also had the dreaded hum. 2nd unit comes, seems to work OK, but now trying to rectify the hum. So I payed another $50 and ordered the DCI ALH1 to get rid of the line noise which was not present before adding the BFD.

Now my current problem is that the DCI seems to be nearly muting the signal into the subwoofer. It almost completely eliminates the hum, but I have to turn the sub volume knob all the way to its max to calibrate to a 75dB test tone. Previously, without the DCI, it was turned to just past the 9:00 position. Anyone have an idea of what might be the problem?

I'm thinking about sending back the BFD1124, and looking into something else...maybe the FBQ2496 since I hear that they don't introduce hum/noise into the system? Is this true, or do you have to just get lucky and get a good unit?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It appears that you ‘ve a ground loop. It’s going to be an issue with any pro-grade EQ you use. Have you reviewed the ground loop sticky thread?



> Previously, without the DCI, it was turned to just past the 9:00 position. Anyone have an idea of what might be the problem?


The DCI has gain adjustments. Do you have them set for attenuation?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

